# Caterwauling



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

By now most of you know the story of my new kitty. He is the vocal type but I'm finding that he has a habit of caterwauling constantly and I was wondering if anyone knows either of a reason why he is doing it or how to quiet him up. It's cute but it gets to be a bit much when he does it continually. I'm sure he only does it when people are around. I would think if he wants attention from me that he would come over to me and beg for attention, but he just wanders around doing it.

Tonight my band came over to rehearse in the basement so I closed the upstairs door and let him roam free by us. He just paced the basement constantly caterwauling. The only time he would stop is when someone would pick him up but after a minute he would want to be put down and then he would continue. Eventually he got tired and went back to his room.

I don't believe that he was disturbed by the music because it was not overly loud and he was doing it before we even started playing.

I just get the feeling that once Barnaby is ready to let him upstairs that he will continue to wander the house and do this.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Boris, our new cat, has been doing this. He usually just does it in the middle of the night (and wakes us up :roll: ) I think maybe he just forgets where he is and gets scared. He is usually better after we pet him and reassure him....it makes me sad  Maybe your new cat will stop once he gets used to your place.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

My Bailey(male cat) , use to do it almost every night, of course he would wait til about three in the morning. He didn't start up doing that right away after we adopted him, not until he was here about a month. It seemed like he was lonely and once he woke up another kitty he was happy, they would go down stairs and nose around together and then he would be okay. Now he does it less frequently maybe once a week or so, I just say "Bailey, its okay, shhhhhhhhh! and he goes downstairs and later comes back up and he is fine. I have no clue :roll: yet as to why he does it but if he hears my voice he is better, it's like he doesn't like the quietness of the night or something. I know I haven't offered much help but I'll look forward to seeing what anyone else has to share on this topic.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

My cat Tigger does that a lot at night. He only seems to do it if he hears a noise though - and wants some attention. I've never had a cat just meow and meow though... 

You never know... he might have a mental problem that makes him do that. Not that he is retarded or anything... but you know how some babies can't stop crying? Or how puppies or dogs keep barking for no reason? That might be something similar. Like a nervious disorder or something. 

He also might just be scared like someone sugested earlier. If your really worried you might want to call a vet and see what he/she thinks. They might be able to give you some information about what's going on in your pretty kitty's head. Plus, most vets give you free advice over the phone - so you won't have to take him in (if it's not serious). ^_^


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I'll have to see what happens when I let him reside upstairs. It might just be the lack of quality life right now that bothers him. The little bit I let him check out the upstairs today (while Barnaby was in the basement) he was pretty quiet. I think he may just be one of those types that talks and talks until he gets what he wants.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think he'll quiet down when all three of you are a family--and I feel certain that will happen. My Blueberry still cries on occasion if he can't find Precious, so I just call him, and he comes to get attention. When he first started it I was afraid there was something wrong, but he's just a needy, loving cat. I think your new cat will love having Barnaby as a friend. He's used to being with a group. So get the vanilla, if you didn't already, and maybe that day will be here soon! Good luck.


----------

